# How spicy is the lower salmon ?



## Raft Dad (Jan 20, 2017)

Go for it. I've done 4 family trips down there in August and loved it. For me it's the heat, warm water and sandy beaches that attract me there in August. To answer your questions though......you could say yes to all but highly unlikely. I've taken a couple of first time rowers down and they were fine. One trip a bunch of the kids rode inflatable pool toys down all the way to the Snake. Through Snow hole and China as well. They had lifejackets on and are all comfortable swimming in whitewater but you get the idea. It is a great family trip. We're pretty stoked to head back down this August after being locked out for the last two years.


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

Honestly the only rapid to worry about is Snow Hole but it’s got an easy line in low flows. I’d stop and look at China just so you know to get hard left around the left hand corner. Everything else is straight forward read and run. August is busy and there can be competition for camps but there are some amazing beaches.

if you want spicy take a day and do the Riggins town stretch during low flows (<5000cfs).


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Spicy with 10k miles under your floor or 10 miles?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Haha! Maybe only 2k? Iam still nervous about whitewater. I won't lie. I am starting to think guys are full of shit about that lol. It's not for me but my buddy. I have a deso permit but I can't get people interested. This guy wants to go SO so Bad and learn to row a boat. I was thinking perfect low water deso lots of kids and I'll just relax. Now that all the others have canceled I dunno if I wanna go so far . Was thinking the whitewater on lower would at least get your attention but still be ok for a new guy on the oars. He's done a fair amount of trips as passenger and he did a grand canyon in a dory as a tourist. So he's not completely stupid. He also wants to do the original Powell trip so yeah ....my wife even said she doesn't want to go but my daughter I lost in a divorce said she does!! So now I gotta go somewhere! I just think deso might be a bit rough just two guys? Haha!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Haha! Maybe only 2k? Iam still nervous about whitewater. I won't lie. I am starting to think guys are full of shit about that lol. It's not for me but my buddy. I have a deso permit but I can't get people interested. This guy wants to go SO so Bad and learn to row a boat. I was thinking perfect low water deso lots of kids and I'll just relax. Now that all the others have canceled I dunno if I wanna go so far . Was thinking the whitewater on lower would at least get your attention but still be ok for a new guy on the oars. He's done a fair amount of trips as passenger and he did a grand canyon in a dory as a tourist. So he's not completely stupid. He also wants to do the original Powell trip so yeah ....my wife even said she doesn't want to go but my daughter I lost in a divorce said she does!! So now I gotta go somewhere! I just think deso might be a bit rough just two guys? Haha!


You'll be fine in Deso Charlie, not a lot to worry about there other than having fun. Small trips rock, they aren't nearly the work of a large trip.


----------



## JHUrbina (Aug 19, 2021)

Whitewater Worthy Equip said:


> Spicy with 10k miles under your floor or 10 miles?


Fair. I am asking for a friend with about 1200, Grand Canyon/Colorado, Headwaters Arkansas, and Chama


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

In my opinion, it’s a mellow trip at low water with no minimum flows. Snow hole is the crux. It looks horrible from the scout but much like a grand rapid, if you enter correctly you’ll come out the bottom with everything you started with.


----------



## reelrafter (Feb 7, 2013)

I am headed out to Idaho to see my daughter in boise..bringing an ocelot and am thinking lower salmon. found this thread looking at frame threads.. i just got a sportcat frame and am assembling it now in my yard.. my A.D.D has me thinking and looking at all kinds of stuff.. love the scout bar conversation..now i want to solve that too..regret not looking at madcatr before buying the nrs. but it is done.
I have a 16 ft raft but bringing the cat to keep it light, no cooler, no drybox..maybe..lol. the raft gear is too big for the cat. So i am looking at set ups of cat boaters here and it is fun.
anyway, chase a few steelhead, float, camp if anyone is interested???? my daughter and her guy will come up to Riggins and we'll float the town stretch for a few days, camp, drink.. mid sept to mid oct is my time frame.. i am up for grand ronde, lower salmon..other ideas..


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Start further right on snow hole than you think. Everything else is read and run.

the Lower is family friendly. Expect LOTS of hot sunshine


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't doze thru Half & Half, or you may end up as the half that didn't. Yellow jackets can be a royal pest.

Have fun!


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

Especially if you want the AWESOME camp that's right after on the left...


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

blueotter said:


> Especially if you want the AWESOME camp that's right after on the left...












This was at about 9k...I just made the pull above the rock in the middle. The main channel is down the right, so it's a harder pull to get to the camp.
It gets better and better (more sand) at lower flows and the pull is easier. 
Above ~12k, the beach is gone.


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

Sweet pic.
I spotted the camp just in time to do as you and pull early. Made it over no prob.
My buddy, who thought we were already past half & half, was late and barely made it to the rock outcropping on the left. We had to rope him up to the beach from there, but it was worth it. Awesome camp!!


----------

